
Show HN: Using GitHub as a CMS for Techie Notes - dvas0004
https://github.com/dvas0004/NerdNotes
======
dvas0004
I'm already using this for personal use... makes it easy for me to review what
I learnt in the past. Wondering if it's useful for anyone else (clone the
repo) or if anyone wants to follow my notes and maybe even contribute their
own notes (add an issue to the repo... i'll review it and assign it to myself,
at which point it will become visible on the site...)

